# Do I have defective device or is it just poor design?



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

I've had our Bolt 500GB for about a week and a half and so far there have been numerous problems that "support" has been unable to solve or adequately address.

My recording of SNL on Saturday night was cut off after approx. 30 minutes with no indication as to why. Nothing in the history, drive is only 1/3 full and no other recordings were happening at that time.

Devices has frozen twice when accessing apps (once on Netflix and once on Amazon). Both times I had to pull the power cord to reset.

Last night, I got a spinning blue wheel when attempting ot access my recordings. Then I got a blank screen where my recordings were supposed to appear.

Finally, the Skip feature is a joke. I can record 5 network shows at the same time and channel and maybe 3 will indicate that they have the skip feature, 2 might actually have it but it only appears only after 24 hours or more after the recording has completed. Nowhere is this mentioned on ANY of the Bolt product pages when ordering the device from Tivo.

This is ALL Tivo says about the skip feature on their Bolt product page:
_"*Just say "Skip it."*
Your voice can now enable TiVo's SkipMode feature. Only with TiVo can you tell your remote to "Skip It" and you can skip entire commercial breaks. No more waiting for your recorded show to resume or fumbling to fast forward through the commercial breaks. SkipMode works with the top 20 live TV channels, including ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox and many more. The next time you want to skip the commercials, just say so."_

Not even an * with the disclaimer.

Support asks if I had a power outage and when I tell them no they put me on hold for 10-20 minutes then come back with "I dunno".

Is my Bolt defective or is this normal for Tivo?


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I know this isn't much help but I have had none of those issues in a year and a half. I have a Bolt 1TB and did upgrade to Hydra as soon as it was offered to non beta testers. Never had a recording cut off early, no app freezing however the only app I use regularly is Pandora. Skip mode is usually available within minutes after a show.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Doesn't sound normal. If it were me, I'd give it another week or so and if it keeps happening I'd get it replaced.

How can you record five shows on the same channel when you only have four tuners? Skip has never been 100% reliable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last night was a bad night for TiVo. Numerous reports of delays. Possibly the election? Also, the SM for NCIS took over four hours to apply. I only noticed because, the election....

I'm going to speculate. TiVo better get some more hamsters because their servers need a boost.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Doesn't sound normal. If it were me, I'd give it another week or so and if it keeps happening I'd get it replaced.
> 
> How can you record five shows on the same channel when you only have four tuners? Skip has never been 100% reliable.


I recorded Late Night with Colbert over five nights. Three recordings indicated that skip was available but it only worked on two and none showed up in less that 24 hours.

I'd be happy with 60% reliable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> How can you record five shows on the same channel when you only have four tuners? Skip has never been 100% reliable.


How about one tuner, set last night to ABC, getting all five prime time programs with no overlap?

Heck, I recorded CBS for three hours with one tuner.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

The recording will stop if the signal is lost during the scheduled recording. In over a year and a half that has happened very rarely and always because of loss of signal. Some of your other problems may be related to your wifi network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Daviator00 said:


> I recorded Late Night with Colbert over five nights. Three recordings indicated that skip was available but it only worked on two and none showed up in less that 24 hours.
> I'd be happy with 60% reliable.


Last week I recorded Late Show. Wednesday missed SM. Other nights were ok, but I don't check until the next morning. Also, I report the failures -> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx

Late Night never gets SM. But I know what you mean.

Also see -> Skip works on only 1/3 of recorded OTA programs and other woes


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

longrider said:


> I know this isn't much help but I have had none of those issues in a year and a half. I have a Bolt 1TB and did upgrade to Hydra as soon as it was offered to non beta testers. Never had a recording cut off early, no app freezing however the only app I use regularly is Pandora. Skip mode is usually available within minutes after a show.


Thanks for the reply. It's helpful in knowing that it's not normal.

I assume Hydra is the latest O.S. upgrade. I Googled it and it appears that it is the OS I have. As former Tivo user from years (10+) ago, I find this OS to be dismal. They ruined all that was great about Tivo, the power in the simplicity and the simplicity in the power. I feel like I replaced my cable DVR with a faster, but less intuitive and less reliable one.

I've still yet to figure out how to browse upcoming programs by time/channel and pick programs to record. It was so simple before.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Last week I recorded Late Show. Wednesday missed SM. Other nights were ok, but I don't check until the next morning. Also, I report the failures -> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx
> 
> Late Night never gets SM. But I know what you mean.
> 
> Also see -> Skip works on only 1/3 of recorded OTA programs and other woes


Why should that affect my ability to watch my recorded shows? Even that crashed by device. There is no need to even touch the network at that point.

I'm trying to cut the cable cord but I'm really beginning to doubt that Tivo is part of the solution. I might just be better off with a Roku 4K and PS Vue (or Sling TV)


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

You could always downgrade from Hydra back to the previous OS, if you are unhappy with Hydra. I can't comment on the other problems as I haven't had those. I do occasionally get a show that skipmode doesnt appear on, but its rare and skip is usually available with in a few minutes.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Daviator00 said:


> This is ALL Tivo says about the skip feature on their Bolt product page:
> _"*Just say "Skip it."*_


Yeah, they really need to add an * to their description of Skip Mode.
Also, its a joke for TiVo to tout VOX by telling us to _pick up the remote, press the mic button and say "skip it"_ (instead of picking up the remote and pressing (D) or Channel Up).

&#8230;but with the 30 second advance (and pressing it 4 times to skip 2 minutes), I can live w/o Skip on shows that don't have it.

And Apps are ok at best. I use my $30 Roku 99% of the time to stream.

I also had the BSC last night and see that a lot of others had also. No issue with the BSC today.

*That said, as a 1st time TiVo owner I'm very happy with my Bolt (and Hydra)*

I would keep track of your 30 free return window, and return if you're not satisfied.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

osu1991 said:


> You could always downgrade from Hydra back to the previous OS, if you are unhappy with Hydra. I can't comment on the other problems as I haven't had those. I do occasionally get a show that skipmode doesnt appear on, but its rare and skip is usually available with in a few minutes.
> 
> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


Does not if the device like mine came preloaded with Hydra.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Daviator00 said:


> Does not if the device like mine came preloaded with Hydra.


Since VOX needs Hydra, the Bolt will download and install Hydra on the initial setup.

You can downgrade by following the instructions on that link, *But you will loose everything* (all recordings, OnePass, channels, etc&#8230 The instructions are for Roamio and Mini's v1, but also work for the Bolt. You can also go back to Hydra by pressing the MIC button


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Since VOX needs Hydra, the Bolt will download and install Hydra on the initial setup.
> 
> You can downgrade by following the instructions on that link, *But you will loose everything* (all recordings, OnePass, channels, etc&#8230 The instructions are for Roamio and Mini's v1, but also work for the Bolt. You can also go back to Hydra by pressing the MIC button


But then how long until Tivo forces an update? Isn't that just delaying the inevitable?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Daviator00 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's helpful in knowing that it's not normal.
> 
> I assume Hydra is the latest O.S. upgrade. I Googled it and it appears that it is the OS I have. As former Tivo user from years (10+) ago, I find this OS to be dismal. They ruined all that was great about Tivo, the power in the simplicity and the simplicity in the power. I feel like I replaced my cable DVR with a faster, but less intuitive and less reliable one.
> 
> I've still yet to figure out how to browse upcoming programs by time/channel and pick programs to record. It was so simple before.


It's just as simple now. I thought Hydra was very intuitive.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Daviator00 said:


> But then how long until Tivo forces an update? Isn't that just delaying the inevitable?


That's not the understanding TiVo has given us.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> It's just as simple now. I thought Hydra was very intuitive.


Is there a channel guide and if so, how can I browse it to find a program to record? I.e. if I want to look in my local PBS (or CBS, NBC, etc.) channel and see what's coming in the next few days? All I can find is "Search" but no browse by channel and/or date/time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Daviator00 said:


> Is there a channel guide and if so, how can I browse it to find a program to record? I.e. if I want to look in my local PBS (or CBS, NBC, etc.) channel and see what's coming in the next few days? All I can find is "Search" but no browse by channel and/or date/time.


You hit the guide button. The same as before.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Daviator00 said:


> Is there a channel guide and if so, how can I browse it to find a program to record? I.e. if I want to look in my local PBS (or CBS, NBC, etc.) channel and see what's coming in the next few days? All I can find is "Search" but no browse by channel and/or date/time.


That is correct. The "Find by Channel" and "Find by Time" are gone.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> You hit the guide button. The same as before.


Ah! There it is! Thanks! (I forgot about that button, I was looking in the menus)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rjrsouthwest said:


> The recording will stop if the signal is lost during the scheduled recording. In over a year and a half that has happened very rarely and always because of loss of signal.


If the signal isn't consistent, it would also affect the closed captions data on which SkipMode is dependent.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> If the signal isn't consistent, it would also affect the closed captions data on which SkipMode is dependent.


I though TiVo used other means to mark the skip points.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> If the signal isn't consistent, it would also affect the closed captions data on which SkipMode is dependent.


I read that that Tivo relies on some users to establish the skip points, not on closed caption. Also, my signal strength is rock solid. I've never seen so much as a blip or pixel out of place on my OTA channels, especially the major networks.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> How about one tuner, set last night to ABC, getting all five prime time programs with no overlap?
> 
> Heck, I recorded CBS for three hours with one tuner.





JoeKustra said:


> How about one tuner, set last night to ABC, getting all five prime time programs with no overlap?
> 
> Heck, I recorded CBS for three hours with one tuner.


Here was what I responded to:

"I can record 5 network shows at the same time and channel..." "At the same time" is key to my response. Your example is for shows not at the same time. Turns out the OP didn't include on "on consecutive days" which threw me off.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

rjrsouthwest said:


> The recording will stop if the signal is lost during the scheduled recording. In over a year and a half that has happened very rarely and always because of loss of signal. Some of your other problems may be related to your wifi network.


No wifi, using ethernet to avoid these issues. I switched over the smart TV (also on ethernet) and the apps worked flawlessly.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, they really need to add an * to their description of Skip Mode.
> Also, its a joke for TiVo to tout VOX by telling us to _pick up the remote, press the mic button and say "skip it"_ (instead of picking up the remote and pressing (D) or Channel Up).
> 
> &#8230;but with the 30 second advance (and pressing it 4 times to skip 2 minutes), I can live w/o Skip on shows that don't have it.
> ...


I'm getting a replacement device and made sure that they started my 30 day refund over again. I'll give it a week but one blip and back it goes. I'll replace it with a new Roku and PS Vue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> Turns out the OP didn't include on "on consecutive days" which threw me off.


That does make a difference.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Daviator00 said:


> I read that that Tivo relies on some users to establish the skip points, not on closed caption. Also, my signal strength is rock solid. I've never seen so much as a blip or pixel out of place on my OTA channels, especially the major networks.


TiVo have staff members that mark the end and beginnings but it's tied to closed captions so it will still work no matter how many or the length of the commercials that are inserted (TiVo has a patent on this). So if closed captions are messed up then Skip Mode won't work.

I will say that at least on our Roamio Pro that Skip Mode has been great and almost 100% on the shows that we watch. I can't remember the last time I ran into one that should have it but didn't. It also generally shows up with in a minute of when the show stops recording.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I will say that at least on our Roamio Pro that Skip Mode has been great and almost 100% on the shows that we watch. I can't remember the last time I ran into one that should have it but didn't. It also generally shows up with in a minute of when the show stops recording.
> Scott


I agree. Last night I was 9 for 9. But The Tonight Show took about three hours before SM was applied. Or at least until the icon appeared. Since tonight that program will be delayed by the football game, it may not get SM. I don't know if I will survive.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> I will say that at least on our Roamio Pro that Skip Mode has been great and almost 100% on the shows that we watch&#8230;


For me it I find that certain channels do not have SKIP (i.e. BBCAmerica), but I also find that these channels _usually_ have the same length of commercials, i.e. 4 minutes on every break, so all I need to do it hit the 30 second advance 8 times.

&#8230;but TiVo should say that not all shows have SKIP in there website description.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> For me it I find that certain channels do not have SKIP (i.e. BBCAmerica), but I also find that these channels _usually_ have the same length of commercials, i.e. 4 minutes on every break, so all I need to do it hit the 30 second advance 8 times.
> 
> &#8230;but TiVo should say that not all shows have SKIP in there website description.


??? they do say that on their website


> The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS)............*SkipMode feature is only available after a show has aired and is not available for all recorded shows or for local news and sports*....


Popup - SkipMode channels


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ok, I didn't see that.
…but I knew that it didn't SKIP all shows from reading elsewhere before I bought my Bolt, so I got what I expected.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> ??? they do say that on their website
> 
> Popup - SkipMode channels


The recent complaints relate to that information not being available on the main product pages, not even via footnotes, which didn't use to be the case. The current product pages paint a much more optimistic, unqualified picture of the feature.

@TiVo_Ted or someone in marketing should probably update the pages with all the typical disclaimer footnotes.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> ??? they do say that on their website
> 
> Popup - SkipMode channels


And not a peep about the 4:00pm to midnight time restriction


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Daviator00 said:


> And not a peep about the 4:00pm to midnight time restriction


The linked page covers that in the main text:



*Popup - SkipMode channels
SkipMode™ channels.*

The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon.​


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

I finally escalated my issues to a "supervisor" in the call center and she agreed to send a replacement and reset the 30 day money back guarantee. I also called the U.S. HQ and was promised a call back from their "Escalation Team" in 2-3 hours. It's been well over 24 hours and not peep. Also, not a peep from their Facebook people either. I am rapidly losing faith in Tivo giving a damn.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> ... between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS).



Ever think why they didn't include a time zone? Also, both NBC and CBS late late programs start at 12:37, so they miss by 7 minutes. Also, pushing for Thursday football is exempt.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> The linked page covers that in the main text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do like I did and go their website and choose:
Shop > "Tivo for Cable Customers" and you land on the Bolt page. Not a peep about ANY (time, channel etc.) restrictions on that page and no link to ANY disclaimer. 
Next click the "Buy Now" button where next land on the Bolt VOX page. On this page the network restrictions are mentioned but NO mention of the time restriction or that even if recorded in the time slot and from one of the networks, it's still a crap shoot as to if it will work or not. And again, no link or mention of ANY disclaimer. 
Click "Buy Now" again. Not a single mention of Skip or that "some restrictions may apply." 
Click "Add to Cart". Again, not a single mention of Skip or that "some restrictions may apply."


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Ever think why they didn't include a time zone? Also, both NBC and CBS late late programs start at 12:37, so they miss by 7 minutes. Also, pushing for Thursday football is exempt.


Colbert starts at 11:30pm on the East Coast. This is the program I have the most trouble with. The skip feature appears on 3 of 5 episodes but only actually worked on 2. Also, it took more that 24 hours for the skip feature to appear when it did.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Daviator00 said:


> I finally escalated my issues to a "supervisor" in the call center and she agreed to send a replacement and reset the 30 day money back guarantee. I also called the U.S. HQ and was promised a call back from their "Escalation Team" in 2-3 hours. It's been well over 24 hours and not peep. Also, not a peep from their Facebook people either. I am rapidly losing faith in Tivo giving a damn.


Did you buy "New" or "ReNewed"?
If New, I would insist they send another New.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Did you buy "New" or "ReNewed"?
> If New, I would insist they send another New.


New. It had better be new or it's gong back for good.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Daviator00 said:


> Colbert starts at 11:30pm on the East Coast. This is the program I have the most trouble with. The skip feature appears on 3 of 5 episodes but only actually worked on 2. Also, it took more that 24 hours for the skip feature to appear when it did.


A delay of 24 hours would piss me off. I watch late night during the day. None of my late night shows start at 11:30pm. Years ago every local news program added 5 or 6 minutes. The Tonight Show always starts a minute late, but there is no way to compensate for that with the 1P. The Late Show is always within 5 seconds.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Daviator00 said:


> Do like I did and go their website and choose:
> Shop > "Tivo for Cable Customers" and you land on the Bolt page. Not a peep about ANY (time, channel etc.) restrictions on that page and no link to ANY disclaimer.


Yep, I'm aware of the absence of detail on the product pages, as stated previously...


krkaufman said:


> The recent complaints relate to that information not being available on the main product pages, not even via footnotes, which didn't use to be the case. The current product pages paint a much more optimistic, unqualified picture of the feature.
> 
> @TiVo_Ted or someone in marketing should probably update the pages with all the typical disclaimer footnotes.


... but that wasn't the web page linked in the post to which I responded.


----------

